# Getting some lumber planed and ripped in Chicago



## Hmlee (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey all. I don't have a planer of my own, so usually when I buy lumber I get the wood planed and/or ripped to specific dimensions that I need for the stuff I build. I bought some wood a few months ago, and elected not to have this done, as I was originally using it for a project that required a more "natural" look. Now, I'd like to use some of the leftover stock for a new project and need to get it planed and ripped…and I have no idea where to get this done. Anyone have any recommendations in the Chicago area by any chance?


----------



## Dorty (Sep 7, 2011)

I stopped by a place called Owl Hardwood Lumber in Oak Park. I was there for my son's baseball tournament. I bet they do mill work. It was a nice place


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I would call around because a lot of places won't plane material thats not from them. I tried to have johnson's Work bench plane some panels for me before I got my big planer, and they refused because it wasn't their lumber. you could clearly see they were clean. I would call around first.


----------

